# attempting ghost shrimp breeding,with pics



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

i have 14g npt..

5 ghost shrimp
pond snails
assasin snails
mts
3 female bettas

1 of my ghost shrimp is nearly 2 weeks with eggs, another one has eggs on the way too.the last day or 2 i have started seeing black dots in the eggs that look like eyes so hopefully the eggs are fertile. im gonna try raise the fry..

there is also 1 shrimp, im not sure if its male or female but it is carrying around 2 eggs in its back legs,im not sure if it stole them from the pregnant female or if she gave them to the shrimp or if the shrimp found them and decided to try hatch them out


i have covered my filter intake and outtake with fine sponge so no babies will be sucked up and the flow is nearly non existant..ive got some algea in the tank and ive been crumbling up flake food into powder and sprinkling it in every couple of days,im pretty sure i have infusoria in the tank,ive got many tiny tiny white dots swimming around the glass and free swimming in the tank,i also have algea wafers that when disolved turn into a fine crumbly mess in the bottom.. i also have multiple snail eggs in the tank and small baby snails or varying sizes..

so with all this possible food in the tank im hoping the baby shrimplets will be able to fit it into their mouths and survive..

i know they probly wont eat algea wafers or crushed up flake food or snail eggs but im feding the plants and the other tiny things in the tank so hopefully the shrimp will find tiny critters to eat and grow..

i know its possible for the babies to be eaten so i have provided plenty of hiding spots for them to try live in..

so,heres the pics of my breeding tank and female with eggs










































I probably wont end up with any shrimp make it but ill keep updating you guys. ive provided the best i can for the shrimp to grow and survive so fingers crossed


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If any do survive it will be from infusoria from the floating plants. My cherry shrimplets first go there. Not even for algae wafer, they just get the teeeeeny tiny stuff. Sometimes some of my larger shrimp will even try for it 

Good luck!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You've still got atleast another week, the eggs will turn clear and have black dots in them when they are getting near to hatching.
I think they carry the eggs for 21 days? 

I have a female thats getting ready to hatch out any day now, definitely excited!! She's in my divided male 10g, theres a sponge filter on the complete other side of the tank. Luckily the male's dont pay any attention to the shrimp so I dont think the babies will be in any danger


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> You've still got atleast another week, the eggs will turn clear and have black dots in them when they are getting near to hatching.
> I think they carry the eggs for 21 days?
> 
> I have a female thats getting ready to hatch out any day now, definitely excited!! She's in my divided male 10g, theres a sponge filter on the complete other side of the tank. Luckily the male's dont pay any attention to the shrimp so I dont think the babies will be in any danger


have you got any food source in the tank for the baby shrimps to munch on?

i am thinking about trying to buy some food for them to eat but that could get expensive so for my first hatch ill just let nature take it course and see what happens,ill definately be bummed if no shrimp make it but theres always next time


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> have you got any food source in the tank for the baby shrimps to munch on?
> 
> i am thinking about trying to buy some food for them to eat but that could get expensive so for my first hatch ill just let nature take it course and see what happens,ill definately be bummed if no shrimp make it but theres always next time



I have the mom in a well established planted tank so there are tons of micro organisms in there for them to eat. I see worm and flea looking things jumping and gliding around in it all day long. So that's what I'll use at their food source till they can start scavenging on their own. It doesn't really matter to me if any survive or not I just figure I might as well do as best as I can to keep them safe


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

update..............could not find the female with eggs for 2 days.found her yesterday minus the eggs so im guessinn they hatched.looked around and couldnt spot any babies with my eye.ill keeep checkin


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They are TINY, like 2mm (at least my cherry shrimplets). In my experience they have congregated where there is food. In the roots of the floaters.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

Update....

its been 4 - 5 days now since the females eggs disapeared and i cant see any baby shrimp with my naked eye.. a couple of my female bettas have been up in the floating plants eating stuff off the roots, i didnt notice this very much before,maybe they are eating infusoria or maybe they are eating my babies. i just dont know..


today i have been counting all my shrimp and checking them out, 2 more of my females have eggs now,they are only there at least 2 days as i saw noi eggs a couple days ago, 1 of the females is so small i did not think she was old enough but shes carrying tiny lttle eggs,not as many as the bigger female.. i can confirm that neither of these 2 newpregnant females are the same as the shrimp that had eggs originally as they are all different sized shrimp

pic of the bigger of the 2 pregnant shrimp.. ill keep updating,hopefully i can find babies soon..


----------

